# 08' all bass-no gas! EEI



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN.html

30 teams- 7 checks - $1,000 to first... & AOY race- OPEN for registration!

Electric motors ONLY!  on the best inland public bassn' waters in Ohio!!!

Heard more positive feedback on this one than any before- should see full fields and HUGE bags!!!! ...Deer Creek- Mogadore-Hodgeson-LaDue...oh my!!!

enjoy~!
nip
http://www.dobass.com/07FALLINFO/08UPDATE.html


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nip, you find me a partner yet?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

How are you at running these things??? ....

Actually, I hope to get my youngest on board this season. You should do the same! We could go head to head on a "dollar" side bet!!!

I plan to get a posting board for partners for this series online in near future for pairings searches. Many probally have one style boat (electric/gas) and could team 'em up.

Glad to hear you are almost there!

nip


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Great Idea Nip. Get That Board Goin.


----------

